# how to generate premium links from a premium account of rapidshare



## arunks (Feb 6, 2007)

how can i just generate premium link so that my friends can download without knowing the account username and password.. 

i wanna know on abt rs.com

when put a link in rapidshare and then i click on the premium and then i put my username and password in that login box..it shows..download button but it is like normal link ..and i think works untill i m logged in

..

so how a generated premium link works...without login ..as someone said people can pass premium links by generating thru their premium accounts..

i hope u can understand my queries....

thanx in advance..

plz reply fast

@pathiks
i m waiting for the answer


----------



## krrrish (Feb 7, 2007)

it wont work the way u want to use it .

i also hve rs premium account n it would help me if theres a solution to ur(our) prob.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, this was changed by Rapidshare in November because loads of sites opened giving premium links to users and juicing out RS servers. 

It is not possible now 



> 25. Nov. 2006
> 
> Today we have made many internal changes in the session management of the downloads to make the system ready for future enhancements. The most visible change is that we have removed the traffic limit completely. You can finally download without any limits now. Please take notice that account-sharing, i.e. to share your premium account with other people, is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 7, 2007)

It can't be done since recently rapidshare.com introduced a policy under which premium links expire..and to get them to work one has to include username and password into links like

```
*username:password@link.com
```
Without sharing your login info like this into links it is not possible and useless to share premium links with friends.


----------



## rahull (Feb 7, 2007)

Easiest way Buy Premiums for rs.com lol!!!

Intelligent way Find yourself guy that sells rs.com at cheap as compared to rs.com

Ya i accept paypal only and i can generate accounts!


----------

